
If Only Airline Tickets Were Like Sports Tickets - FireBeyond
https://www.wsj.com/articles/if-only-airline-tickets-were-like-sports-tickets-1540386771
======
craftyguy
I'm unable to see the full article (paywalled), but I'm not sure that making
airline tickets like sports tickets is a great idea: for popular routes they
would sell out shortly after they are available, and scalpers would hike up
the prices to make a profit.

